

Ottawa police get another year to crack Algonquin student's password - mikeyouse
http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/0407-password

======
kleer001
howsecureismypassword.com estimates a 26 character alpha numeric password
(that I entered psudo-randomly) as taking 230 Sextillion years on a desktop
computer to crack. So, that extra year they have isn't going to help much.

Following an IP to a Family house seems a little iffy to me. But I'm not a
lawyer nor do I have any more information than the article gives.

If he's innocent I hope this wraps up soon and he can put it behind him. If
he's guilty...

~~~
mikeyouse
Yeah it definitely prompts some interesting questions, especially given the
push for universal encryption.

~~~
kleer001
> push for universal encryption.

Where, who, and why?

[http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

Right?

Funny aside, I could see Gov't agencies pushing for it, but getting little
traction any time soon.

------
nwmcsween
OK why do all this? Just wire up some hardware keylogger and give it back.

~~~
kleer001
That would be practical, but something tells me it's not legal.

